# scenes like this make me say ooooh



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As always it looked better in the real, but it gives you a good idea, it stretched across the whole western sky.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lovely isn't it Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes Pat, the best Oohs I get here are now behind my neighbours barn, the sun rises a quarter of a turn further round now almost from the south, so I only see a bit of it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

How about this one over Kinderdijk?


----------

